# Radiator Hoses



## Papermaker (Jan 21, 2013)

In the process of doing a Rad-Relocate. Need to fine a place to purchase a few extra pieces of 1" staright flexible hose and some 45 degree elbows.
Any suugested places to purchase these items???


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I think hose is hose. Just go to yer local auto parts store and get whatcha need.


----------

